# Partícula expletiva



## Zerbinanovski

Caros amigos foreiros. A presente dúvida é a seguite: é correto usar a partícula expletiva "se" no caso abaixo, mesmo sob o risco de ocasionar uma cacofónia?

João foi-_*se*_ embora. (_foi-se; foice_)


Apresentem-me, se possível, outros casos de partículas expletivas que possam acarretar o problema. Obrigado a todos mais uma vez e forte abraço.


----------



## Opera fan

Perfeitamente correcto em Portugal. No Brasil muitos omitariam o "se".


----------



## edupa

Zerbinanovski said:


> Caros amigos foreiros. A presente dúvida é a seguite: é correto usar a partícula expletiva "se" no caso abaixo, mesmo sob o risco de ocasionar uma cacofónia?
> 
> João foi-_*se*_ embora. (_foi-se; foice_)
> 
> 
> Apresentem-me, se possível, outros casos de partículas expletivas que possam acarretar o problema. Obrigado a todos mais uma vez e forte abraço.


 

No Brasil prefere-se *dizer* 'O João foi embora'. Somente para ênfase ou outros efeitos (como humor), no Brasil pode-se também *dizer* 'O João foi-se embora'.


----------



## Outsider

Zerbinanovski said:


> João foi-_*se*_ embora. (_foi-se; foice_)


"O João foice embora" não faz sentido nenhum.


----------



## kurumin

Zerbinanovski said:


> Caros amigos foreiros. A presente dúvida é a seguite: é correto usar a partícula expletiva "se" no caso abaixo, mesmo sob o risco de ocasionar uma cacofónia?
> 
> João foi-_*se*_ embora. (_foi-se; foice_)
> 
> 
> Apresentem-me, se possível, outros casos de partículas expletivas que possam acarretar o problema. Obrigado a todos mais uma vez e forte abraço.


 
Aqui, a gente fala SE DIZ em vez de DIZ-SE porque DIZ-SE soa como DISSE ['dZisi]


----------



## tuxrox

Zerbinanovski said:


> Caros amigos foreiros. A presente dúvida é a seguite: é correto usar a partícula expletiva "se" no caso abaixo, mesmo sob o risco de ocasionar uma cacofónia?
> 
> João foi-_*se*_ embora. (_foi-se; foice_)
> 
> 
> Apresentem-me, se possível, outros casos de partículas expletivas que possam acarretar o problema. Obrigado a todos mais uma vez e forte abraço.



 Um caso famoso é o inteligente jogo de palavras da música "Cálice" , de Chico Buarque de Holanda. Caso você não a conheça, enquanto o intérprete principal critica o governo militar brasileiro iniciado em 1964 com a frase "afasta de mim esse cálice" , um coro de acompanhamento tenta abafar suas palavras repetindo "Cale-se!".

Portanto, os que têm (longos) anos de casamento sabem que devemos evitar a seguinte construção :

- Marido , preferes tomar este vinho em taça ou cálice ?
- Cálice , mulher !!

, pois corre-se o risco de receber todo o vinho na cara de uma só vez, com cálice e tudo...


----------



## Zerbinanovski

Outsider said:


> "O João foice embora" não faz sentido nenhum.


 

Outisider, você não entendeu. Não estou querendo dizer que tem sentido ou não a frase com "foice". Apenas quis expressar que, ao se dizer "O João foi-se embora" corre-se o risco de a fala não soar bem ao ouvido da pessoa com quem falamos, uma vez que a locução "foi-se" inevitavelmente lembre "foice".


----------



## Outsider

Zerbinanovski said:


> Apenas quis expressar que, ao se dizer "O João foi-se embora" corre-se o risco de a fala não soar bem ao ouvido da pessoa com quem falamos, uma vez que a locução "foi-se" inevitavelmente lembre "foice".


É a sua opinião? Eu nunca ouvi um falante nativo de português dizer que "foi-se" soava mal!


----------



## Cezanne

Outsider said:


> É a sua opinião? Eu nunca ouvi um falante nativo de português dizer que "foi-se" soava mal!


 

Bem, aqui no Brasil isso costuma soar mal sim, as pessoas criticam.


----------



## Outsider

Mas os brasileiros mesmo dizem é _O João (se) foi embora_, não é?...


----------



## Odinh

^ Não, na maior parte do país se diz simplesmente 'João foi embora'.


----------



## Cezanne

Odinh said:


> ^ Não, na maior parte do país se diz simplesmente 'João foi embora'.


 
Bem disse o Odinh. É isso mesmo. Sequer a próclise usamos na maior parte das vezes (João _se_ foi embora.). Uma maneira culta de se falar, com próclise, seria omitindo-se o "_embora_" (João se foi). Mas esse uso também é um pouco limitado.


----------



## Cezanne

tuxrox said:


> Um caso famoso é o inteligente jogo de palavras da música "Cálice" , de Chico Buarque de Holanda. Caso você não a conheça, enquanto o intérprete principal critica o governo militar brasileiro iniciado em 1964 com a frase "afasta de mim esse cálice" , um coro de acompanhamento tenta abafar suas palavras repetindo "Cale-se!".
> 
> Portanto, os que têm (longos) anos de casamento sabem que devemos evitar a seguinte construção :
> 
> - Marido , preferes tomar este vinho em taça ou cálice ?
> - Cálice , mulher !!
> 
> , pois corre-se o risco de receber todo o vinho na cara de uma só vez, com cálice e tudo...


 

Sim, é muito interessante o jogo de palavras feito por Chico Buarque. Neste caso também poderia se dizer que houve uma certa cacofonia (e não cacofónia, Zerbinanovski), bem expressa nessa sua anedota, Tuxrox. Mas, aí perguntarão: "como é possível que se omita a forma "cale-se" sendo que a outra "se cale" não ficaria legal?" Neste caso dependeria mesmo do contexto, sendo talvez o que eu chamaria de uma "cacofonia relativa", ilustrada por Tuxrox na piada.


----------



## Odinh

Sim, é possível ouvir 'O João se foi', por exemplo, mas apenas em ocasiões mais solenes, como para dizer que o João morreu.


----------



## Opera fan

*Marido , preferes tomar este vinho em taça ou cálice ? Cálice , mulher !!
*
Muito interessante como anedota. E como esta muitas mais são possiveis, em português e em qualquer outra lingua.
É no entanto uma piada que só poderá ter graça no Brasil. Talvez porque em Portugal a grande maioria das pessoas bebe vinho regularmente, seria uma estupidez servir vinho num cálice, a não ser que fosse vinho do Porto, ou qualquer outra bebida semelhante. Por outro dado, reservamos as taças para beber champagne.


----------



## kurumin

tuxrox said:


> Um caso famoso é o inteligente jogo de palavras da música "Cálice" , de Chico Buarque de Holanda. Caso você não a conheça, enquanto o intérprete principal critica o governo militar brasileiro iniciado em 1964 com a frase "afasta de mim esse cálice" , um coro de acompanhamento tenta abafar suas palavras repetindo "Cale-se!".
> 
> Portanto, os que têm (longos) anos de casamento sabem que devemos evitar a seguinte construção :
> 
> - Marido , preferes tomar este vinho em taça ou cálice ?
> - Cálice , mulher !!
> 
> , pois corre-se o risco de receber todo o vinho na cara de uma só vez, com cálice e tudo...


CALE-SE nem é usado, pelo menos não aqui.
O mais comum é SE CALA/SE CALE ou CALE/CALA SUA BOCA!
_KALABOKA _


----------



## Alandria

Gente, eu falo "cale a boca/cala a boca". Pelo que eu sei isso não é exclusividade do português brasileiro, essa combinação com a palavra "boca" pode ocorrer em alguns dialetos de outras línguas neo-latinas.

Quanto ao "foi-se embora", "vou é me embora", são amplamente usados em algumas áreas do nordeste como no Ceará, piauí e maranhão, fiquei impressionada com essas construções de lá. 

Agora digo sim que é estranho para a maioria dos brasileiros essa construção, é puramente regionalista.


----------

